# Champion Blue r33



## Blueballs33 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hey guys, new here from canada, figured Id sign up and lurk for info and help. Made the jump to a gtr, after a few built 300zxs and a 180sx drift car with a 1jz in it. Was dead set on pulling an r34 gtr, but after deciding I should put some of the budget into house renos (so the gf doesnt murder me for spending a fortune on an old datsun) I found a minty 33 gtr LM clone. look forward to any help/offering any help i can here.


----------



## Phil023 (Oct 21, 2013)

Fantastic looking car, love the colour, look forward to seeing more of it


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Great lokking car and the right rims. Oh, and you choose the right car :chuckle:


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

Stunning car. Don't change a thing!


----------



## Blueballs33 (Oct 13, 2015)

Won't be changing too much. The wheels are going to be reworked a little bit for a bit more aggressive offset and the lips are going black with the gunmetal faces. Then probably just a few carbon add ons, spoiler blade, skirt extensions and bumper signal ducts. Other than that it won't be really touched....besides a few performance bolt ons ?


----------



## Steve_89 (Feb 26, 2014)

Amazing my colour...probably my favorite on the 33 !


----------



## Blueballs33 (Oct 13, 2015)

Finally got some non dealer pics of the car. Also managed to find a german company that followed it through auction and rated it as "collectors condition" so Im a little nervous about shipping damages now. :chuckle:

also my plan for the wheels to go along a bit better with the CF pieces I have coming.. yay or nay?


----------



## robin87 (Oct 29, 2015)

Great looking, love the color.


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

great car and of course the best colour for a R33 :chuckle:


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

I think it looks perfect as it is with the wheels
Perfect


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Nay to the proposed wheel colour changed


----------



## Blueballs33 (Oct 13, 2015)

Well after some issue with shipping ( car was too low to get on the train, and the fan belt blew up. Lol) the car is supposed to be here right on Christmas. 

Buddy did a quick rendering of what my wheel idea would turn out like. I gotta say, I think I'm gonna go through with it haha. 

And merry chirstmas to all you guys.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

wasnt this car white? I can remember looking at it in the auctions.


----------



## Blueballs33 (Oct 13, 2015)

Haha yup, it was at one point. I got it from a dealer. But I did find a German site that had been watching it at auction, if this looks familiar. 




At least they took the time to paint the towers and rad support haha.


----------



## Blueballs33 (Oct 13, 2015)

Well, after some serious headaches. The shipper fouled the living shit out of the hks plugs and did something to the after market security system. They decided not to inform me it wouldn't start until it had sat in their lot for 2 weeks, with them trying to start it in -25 weather. 

The r33 was the first production car to crack 8 mins. ..lol. R33s are currently appreciating in Japan. They share virtually the same chassis with the r34. I mean. It ran nearly 25 seconds quicker than a cobalt while carrying an extra 500lbs and only 10 more hp. So New Year's Eve I woke up at 4 am and drove 600km to pick it up before they closed at noon for a week. Since I was unaware of the problems they had caused. I couldn't get the car to start and we had to settle for ratchet strapping the car all the way up the ramps and onto the trailer. ...my arms were jello after an hour. 

But finally it's home, back together and running. And the parts buying has already started. The autoselect carbon spoiler was well worth it. Haha


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice. More pictures please of your new 33GTR.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Great looking car already, sounds like you have some plans. Good choice of spoiler 

Interesting bonnet, like the 400R style but a taller scoop I think.

Do you know what it is?

Also, interesting profile name, hope its temperature related not lack of a lady friend :chuckle:


----------



## flex (Nov 28, 2015)

Enjoy, after a month of owning mine, still not registered in UK so sat in garage


----------



## Blueballs33 (Oct 13, 2015)

The hood is carbon, other than that I havent been able to find anything on it for a badge or such. Oddly enough one of my 300zx came over with the exact same hood. 

Haaha yeah, im in a similar position. Our imported stuff requires a safety inspection before it can be registered. One of the biggest pains is you have to have e-code or dot headlights. Still working on getting around that haha.

oh and that 8 mins, r33 cobalt thing in my last post is something i accidentaly copied from some peoples argument i was reading and managed to insert here somehow?? hahahah, just so no one thinks Im some kind of weird idiot.


----------



## Kmeng (Feb 22, 2016)

Nice color!


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

dude it looks a lot nicer in your pics than it did on the dealer ones. congrats


----------



## levani3d (Mar 6, 2016)

Great color mate !


----------



## Blueballs33 (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks guys. Finally Got it all power polished for a show coming up. And flipped the bbs faces for more offset. Came out pretty well. This color is wild. Indoors it's dark. But full sun it lightens into an almost pastel blue.


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome. Great work on flipping the faces.


----------

